# I see a Lang in my future!!!



## Dutch (Aug 19, 2009)

The last several weeks or so either Ma or me has been appoached about doing BBQ for a couple of car shows, family reunions and company parties. We even had a couple of requests to cook whole hogs for pig pickin' parties.

The Board of Health guildlines are a bit restrictive and all consumable foods such as meats and such has to be prepared on-site. Bulk foods purchased at Grocery stores like potato and macaroni salads is fine as long as the internal temps are kept below 40*

Due to only having the GOSM Big Block available and nowhere big enough, we had to turn down the requests. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 So cooking and storing in advance is out of the question.

So last night Ma and me were discussing the loss of potential income (important now that Ma's been laid off) and the need for something larger and mobile.  We went to Ben Lang's website and looked at the 60 Deluxe and the 84 Deluxe. Ma gave her blessing on a 60 Deluxe and if things go well she said that we can then move up to the 84 D. Now it's just a matter of tapping into a couple of my stock portfoilio's and placing an order. 

"How sweet it is!!!" er. . um... I mean "How sweet she is!"


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Way to go Dutch!  
Shame you had to turn down the requests, didn't know there were issues about cooking meats ahead of time.
With those kinds of gigs you should make your money back and then some in no time AND you will have a beauty of a smoker too.
Good luck with the new endeavor.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations Dutch... If you were close to the Kansas City area I know where there is a Lang Model 84 just south of here about 60 miles for $2500.00. 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/1298675661.html


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2009)

That's great Dutch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet you guys are excited.

Will they require sinks and other NSF food approved equipment, fridges sinks, etc?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations Dutch.... you deserve it!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 19, 2009)

Now are you order you have to name her before she gets there. 

Congrats


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats Dutch, sounds like you both are going to be busy, but having fun too.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 19, 2009)

Now We will be able to say We knew Him before he had a Lang! Way to go Dutch!

I Hope your success skyrockets with tons of orders. There definately is a need out there for good product. One could start a franchise on your wicked baked beans all by themselves.


----------



## garyt (Aug 19, 2009)

You will love it, worth every penny. But shipping costs suck. Oh well I would do it over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## eman (Aug 19, 2009)

Dutch,
 I think ya should name your new lang,   MA.


----------



## lightfoot (Aug 19, 2009)

way ta go Dutch!
you'll probably have all the catering biz you can handle.
(especially when you serve those wicked beans)

good luck to ya pal!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats!  I love my little 48 mobile and have cooked on both the 60 and 84.. Well made units and easy to run.


----------



## meowey (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!! 

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bassman (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck on your new venture.  Don't wait too long as the weather will be turning on us before you know it.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats great Dutch congrats. They are great smokers I enjoy smoking with mine.


----------



## rickw (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on the smoker Dutch. Here's to your new venture.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Aug 20, 2009)

Way to go! I am looking forward to when I can upgrade!!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 20, 2009)

Way to go! Good luck.


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

I would think it would be a mobile restaurant license he would get. I have seen people use 3 over sized tubs for qualifying (3 sink set-up). I'm not sure how it is over there that is just how colorado and arizona work. If i remember right from when I had my catering business


----------



## jjmrascal (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome!  Let me know when you want to upgrade from that "old" model 60.  Heh, Heh.


----------



## jdt (Aug 21, 2009)

your closer to a lang than most of us, just physically is enough ain't it? most of us are looking at nearly the cost of a 48 just to get a 84 shipped to us. 
Congrats Dutch, you should be able to recoupe the cost in no time at all if you got that many people wanting you to cook for parties.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 21, 2009)

Ma and me are trying to decide wither to order it and go pick it up, which means a Utah to Georgia round trip drive and back-(no biggy, cuz I've done it before), or order it and eagerly anticipate it's arrival.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 21, 2009)

I Vote *"ROAD TRIP"* but then I always vote that way. LOL


----------

